# Overture5 and using Hollywood Orchestra



## NYC Chaz (Oct 25, 2016)

I have used sibelius and notion in past years but with the sound libraries that came with them.Overture 5 does not have a companion library yet,so i was hoping to use it
with Hollywood Orch. Under software instrument,East West and playx64 is showing,but
how do i get the individual instruments to appear on the staff.Hollywood Orch.is on an
external ssd.Any help would be greatly appeciated.


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm in bed now  but tomorrow I'll try and help you out...


----------



## NYC Chaz (Oct 26, 2016)

Rob said:


> I'm in bed now  but tomorrow I'll try and help you out...


Thanks very much,i appreciate it.


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2016)

hi Chaz, here's what I do... first, create the ensemble you need, in the video I've chosen the string quartet... now the program assigns the staves to a general midi instrument. Next, assign Play as a software instrument and close. Allow a few seconds for the name Play to appear as the playback instrument. Now right-click on the first track and "show track's instrument". Here you load all the instruments you need, Play automatically assigns different midi channels. I don't have Hollywood Orchestra, so I loaded from Ewqlso gold. Close Play, click on second track and in the inspector, "Output device" choose from "Existing Instrument" the instance of Play you already have. Do the same for the rest of the tracks, you're done! Instruments are assigned to the staves... hope this at least gets you started

www.robertosoggetti.com/LoadingInstr.mp4


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 27, 2016)

Lovely setup video, Rob. I am sure that helps many users out.


----------



## NYC Chaz (Oct 27, 2016)

Rob said:


> hi Chaz, here's what I do... first, create the ensemble you need, in the video I've chosen the string quartet... now the program assigns the staves to a general midi instrument. Next, assign Play as a software instrument and close. Allow a few seconds for the name Play to appear as the playback instrument. Now right-click on the first track and "show track's instrument". Here you load all the instruments you need, Play automatically assigns different midi channels. I don't have Hollywood Orchestra, so I loaded from Ewqlso gold. Close Play, click on second track and in the inspector, "Output device" choose from "Existing Instrument" the instance of Play you already have. Do the same for the rest of the tracks, you're done! Instruments are assigned to the staves... hope this at least gets you started
> 
> www.robertosoggetti.com/LoadingInstr.mp4


 This is very helpful.I can't thank you enough for taking the time to respond and make this video.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 28, 2016)

Rob said:


> hi Chaz, here's what I do... first, create the ensemble you need, in the video I've chosen the string quartet... now the program assigns the staves to a general midi instrument. Next, assign Play as a software instrument and close. Allow a few seconds for the name Play to appear as the playback instrument. Now right-click on the first track and "show track's instrument". Here you load all the instruments you need, Play automatically assigns different midi channels. I don't have Hollywood Orchestra, so I loaded from Ewqlso gold. Close Play, click on second track and in the inspector, "Output device" choose from "Existing Instrument" the instance of Play you already have. Do the same for the rest of the tracks, you're done! Instruments are assigned to the staves... hope this at least gets you started
> 
> www.robertosoggetti.com/LoadingInstr.mp4



Thanks a lot Rob for posting this great video... at last I am able to see an Overture 5 video tutorial!
I wonder how involved is the setup of large patches like for example a violin 1 section with multiple articulations via key switching on a single stave. I have been looking at Overture 5 with great interest but the lack of video tutorials have kind of put me off from trying it... I just don't have much time to read through a large manual.

Cheers, Max


----------

